# Bethleham Olive Wood Navigator



## robert421960 (Mar 10, 2013)

Well since i bought the wood here i figured i would post it here
hope you like it[attachment=20330][attachment=20331][attachment=20332][attachment=20333]


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 10, 2013)

Very classy pen with outstanding photos :hatsoff:


----------



## EricJS (Mar 11, 2013)

Beautiful! Nice match for the kit, too!


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Mar 11, 2013)

One of my favorite woods, very nicely done.


----------



## Bean_counter (Mar 12, 2013)

Robert, very nicely done.


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 12, 2013)

Form, Fit and Finish look great from here Robert.
Well done.
What is your finishing process?

Les


----------



## robert421960 (Mar 12, 2013)

rdabpenman said:


> Form, Fit and Finish look great from here Robert.
> Well done.
> What is your finishing process?
> 
> Les



im still learning but i put 8 coats of med ca on it then sanded out the rough lines and added 4 more coats of med ca
sanded with the micromesh to 12000 then applied polish over that for extra shine


----------



## ssgmeader (Mar 13, 2013)

robert421960 said:


> rdabpenman said:
> 
> 
> > Form, Fit and Finish look great from here Robert.
> ...



What type of polish do you use Robert?


----------



## robert421960 (Mar 17, 2013)

ssgmeader said:


> robert421960 said:
> 
> 
> > rdabpenman said:
> ...



this was recommended by a friend and it seems to work good for me
http://www.meguiarsdirect.com/product_detail.do?q=4596


----------

